# Miomantis caffra Nymphs



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2007)

One of the oothecae from this female has been hatching:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...07%20June%2007/

These are some photos of the nymphs:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...206%20Sep%2007/

I wont release these as they are an introduced species already impacting on native species.

Regards,

Stefan  

*Edit: I just discovered today that these are Miomantis caffra through reading a thread on this forum regarding the species of New Zealand. It's so nice to finally know which species these are. I was mistaken in my original Pseudomantis identification of them.


----------



## Christian (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't see any pictures. However, it is better to send adults rather than larvae to ID them.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Christian,

Please re-read my post; I had edited it and had re-done the links. They do work


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, these guys look a LOT like the S. limbata I see around here.


----------



## Christian (Sep 8, 2007)

Where was the female found? In Australia? That would be new, as _Miomantis caffra_ is not known to occur there.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I caught her from a neighbour's front garden in Australia.

They aren't new here you say. How terrible that they've started invading Australia too. :x


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

> I wont release these as they are an introduced species already impacting on native species.


Entomology is not my background but I was under the impression that mantids don't generally have a significant ecological impact. I know that their broad palate includes beneficial insects as well as pests, but so few individuals make it to adulthood. I am interested to know more. I saw a Discovery show about this demon frog species wreaking havoc down under, yikes! :shock:


----------

